# Silver Baby Cups



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since this is kind of about money I decided to ask in here. My wife was cleaning out some old boxes the other day that have been in storage for a long-long time. In one of the boxes, believed to be her grandmother's, we found two small whitish-yellow boxes each containing a silver baby cup. Both have ornate handles, are in excellent condition and are definitely vintage. Neither is engraved other than by the manufacturer's info. The bottoms say "Reed & Barton Sterling X568 Francis I".

Any idea about the value of these items? I would not expect to sell them but if things go badly, silver is silver and survival is survival.

They look almost identical to this one:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Do a search on ebay to get a feel for how much they are going for?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...Barton+Sterling+X568+Francis+I+baby+&_sacat=0


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

This is a Solid Sterling Silver Child's Baby Cup by Reed & Barton - according to what I found on eBay -
Should weight in at 100.9 grams and have a Measurement: 2 3/8 tall, 2 5/8" diameter

The goldish inside is a gold wash - which is less than .1 micron thick - and I couldn't find any karat info on a standard, however at .1 micron it would be very very minimal gold value.

On eBay they are selling between $197-$709 using buy-it nows...

Your Troy Ounce weight for BOTH is 6.43014932 Troy Ounce - 92.5% of which is actual silver - so your true silver spot price would be calculated 6.43 x spot x .925= Value 

Your current value at spot is around $171.89 

My suggestion is throw it on eBay and try to sell it for $400 for the both! then convert that $400 to .999 Silver Eagles... but that is just my opinion...

Hope this helps!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Sentry those do have some value and I wouldn't want anything to happen to them. It might be best if I store them for you in my safe.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There are some listed on eBay but if you look at completed items you'll see that none have sold in the last month. I would think that actual market value would be below the spot price since they'd have to be melted down.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> There are some listed on eBay but if you look at completed items you'll see that none have sold in the last month. I would think that actual market value would be below the spot price since they'd have to be melted down.


Only of your buying for silver... Look at other sterling silver antiques, most are higher than spot for their collectibility.


----------

